# WoW Grafik Fehler



## Loratus (3. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag.
Seit nun rund einer Woche spiele ich wieder WoW, und plage mich seither mit dem oben genannten Grafikbug rum. Nach ein paar Minuten Spielzeit beginnen vereinzelt Texturen schwarz zu werden (z.B. NPC Gesichter) oder Texturen verschwinden Komplett (z.B. Fragezeichen bei fertigen Quests verschwinden, Spezialeffekte von Mounts verschwinden).

Im offiziellen WoW-Forum hab ich dann folgenden Beitrag eines GMs gefunden:


> "Bitte startet die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung oder das Catalyst Control Center und darin die 3D-Einstellungen. Sämtliche dort möglichen Einstellungen sollten so getroffen sein, dass die Spiele diese verwalten, nicht der Treiber. Sollten diese Grafikfehler auch dann noch auftreten, erstellt bitte eine DxDiag.txt eures Systems und fügt den darin enthaltenen Text in eure Antwort ein."



Habe dann mein Catalys Control Center geöffnet 3D-Einstellungen -> Standardeinstellungen -> Optimale Qualität ausgewählt.
Ob er wirklich das gemeint hat weiß ich nicht, etwas anderes habe ich leider jedoch nicht gefunden. Seitdem zögern sich die Grafikbugs zwar ein paar Minuten hinaus, verschwinden tun sie aber erst wieder, wenn ich irgendeine Grafikeinstellung von WoW änder in der Screen neu lädt.

Fehler durch Addons sind auszuschließen, da diese Fehler bereits auftraten bevor ich Addons installierte.
Andere Spiele funktionieren ohne irgendwelche Bugs (Skyrim, LoL, etc.).

BS: Win7
Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Kennt sich damit vielleicht jemand aus?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Loratus


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Klingt zwar abenteuerlich aber probier mal den DirectX Modus im Spiel umzustellen auf DX9 (ka obs den noch gibt, spiel seit einem Jahr nicht mehr)

Oder stell mal Schatten auf minimum bzw. aus. Da hatte meine HD4870 auch schon mal Probleme mit.


----------



## Loratus (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klingt zwar abenteuerlich aber probier mal den DirectX Modus im Spiel umzustellen auf DX9 (ka obs den noch gibt, spiel seit einem Jahr nicht mehr)
> 
> Oder stell mal Schatten auf minimum bzw. aus. Da hatte meine HD4870 auch schon mal Probleme mit.



Hab mal auf DirectX 9 umgestellt, berichte dann gleich obs funktioniert oder nicht.
Auf alle Fälle schonmal danke. =)


*edit*
Halleluja...nun sind kaum mehr Texturen vorhanden xD.
Mein Char und sämtliche NPCs einfach unsichtbar.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Loratus schrieb:


> Hab mal auf DirectX 9 umgestellt, berichte dann gleich obs funktioniert oder nicht.
> Auf alle Fälle schonmal danke. =)
> 
> 
> ...



Dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht. Was hattest denn vorher drin? DX10 oder DX11? Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren und den neuesten nochmal sauber drüberbügeln.


----------



## Loratus (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht. Was hattest denn vorher drin? DX10 oder DX11? Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren und den neuesten nochmal sauber drüberbügeln.



DX11.
Muss leider los, ich berichte dann später ob es geklappt hat.
Weitere Lösungsvorschläge gern gesehen. =)

*edit*
Leider nix gebracht


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. Januar 2013)

Loratus schrieb:


> Habe dann mein Catalys Control Center geöffnet 3D-Einstellungen -> Standardeinstellungen -> Optimale Qualität ausgewählt.
> Ob er wirklich das gemeint hat weiß ich nicht, etwas anderes habe ich leider jedoch nicht gefunden.



Das hat er nicht gemeint. Du hast das genaue Gegenteil gemacht, nämlich die Einstellungen im Treiber vorgenommen und dem Treiber überlassen.

Du kannst im CCC (Catalyst Control Center) Vorgaben für Anti-Aliasing und ähnliches erstellen, oder eben auch einstellen das nicht der Treiber sondern die Spiele diese Einstellungen selbst verwalten sollen. Dafür musst du AFAIK aber in der erweiterten Ansicht unterwegs sein. Dort wo du nun selbst z.B. Anti-Aliasing auf 4x, 8x, 16x stellen kannst müsste sich eine Auswahlbox befinden das die Anwendung den AA Wert selbst verwalten soll (im englischen "Use application settings" o.Ä.), dort musst du bei allen Einstellungen einen Haken setzen.

Sollten dann noch Probleme auftreten mache das was der Community-Support gesagt hat (GM agieren nicht im Forum, sondern im Spiel).


----------



## Loratus (8. Januar 2013)

Dominar schrieb:


> Du kannst im CCC (Catalyst Control Center) Vorgaben für Anti-Aliasing und ähnliches erstellen, oder eben auch einstellen das nicht der Treiber sondern die Spiele diese Einstellungen selbst verwalten sollen. Dafür musst du AFAIK aber in der erweiterten Ansicht unterwegs sein. Dort wo du nun selbst z.B. Anti-Aliasing auf 4x, 8x, 16x stellen kannst müsste sich eine Auswahlbox befinden das die Anwendung den AA Wert selbst verwalten soll (im englischen "Use application settings" o.Ä.), dort musst du bei allen Einstellungen einen Haken setzen.



Bei mir sieht die erweiterte Ansicht so aus (Anhang).
Jedoch gibts hier nur diese 2 Einstellungen, ansonsten kann ihr nur wieder zur Basisansicht zurückkehren.
Oder bin ich wieder irgendwo falsch gelandet?


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (8. Januar 2013)

Per Google habe ich spontan folgendes Bild gefunden was deiner CCC Version ähnlich sieht:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/captureucn.jpg/

So oder so ähnlich sieht das aus was du suchst. Da ich eine nVidia Karte habe kann ich leider auch nur mutmaßen "wo" sich der Kram befindet.


----------

